
Ask HN: How do I tell my employer I love the job but hate what I'm working on? - x2f10
I am working a job I love. I work for decent pay in a location close to home with people I like. However, one of my assigned tasks is causing me so much grief that I would rather leave the company than endure another minute. I absolutely hate it. The thing is, I&#x27;d like to tell them this in a productive manner as I wish to continue my other work (and maybe additional work), but I am _miserable_ doing this one specific task.<p>How do I tell my employer that I like it here but find myself drained and unmotivated about one of my assigned tasks?
======
fastbeef
I went through this exact situation. I wound up telling them like it was - I
liked everything about the job except my actual duties. Then I proceeded to
describe to them what I’d like to do instead (focus on ops) and basically
invented a position for myself. And they said yes!

My point is, don’t dwell On What you don’t want, but rather focus on what you
do want and work to make it happen.

~~~
x2f10
Thank you. How did you word what you said? I don't want to come across as
aggressive or giving a strong ultimatum.

~~~
jerome-jh
"I would rather leave the company than endure another minute"

However you phrase it, if that is your actual thinking, it will sound like an
ultimatum. Your best bet is to say things clearly and not try to hide.

What is unclear: do you hate the task itself (because it is bureaucratic,
repetitive, needs interacting with people you dislike) or do you hate the
consequences of the task (privacy violations, squeezing money out of poor
people, making weapons)?

------
shoo
> don’t dwell On What you don’t want, but rather focus on what you do want and
> work to make it happen.

fastbeef makes a good point.

That said, be clear when communicating what you want.

A way to help frame discussion is to think of other work you could be doing
that the organisation would find useful/important. If your boss or another
manager is keen for you to start doing new work to solve the other problems,
it can be easier to talk positively and get support for you to start doing the
new activity and drop some of your existing responsibilities.

------
segmondy
Why is it causing you grief? Does the task matter? Will it help the company?
Then why can't you suffer through it? Someone has to! Why should it be anyone
else but you? I don't believe everything that we do for work ought to be
enjoyable, sometimes it's tedious and boring. But we must suffer through it
because it needs to be done. I personally believe that most people feel like
you do when they don't see how it connects to the broader company strategy and
what value it brings. So try to understand that. If it brings no value, then
speak up because it's not worth doing.

This is my personal opinion and feelings, I know most people don't agree with
it, but that's how I reason about boring work.

~~~
fred_is_fred
Life is too short to have to dread going to work every day, even if it's
necessary for the company.

------
ChickenTicklerz
Do you have a forum to discuss this in? I.e: weekly 1-to-1's,
monthly/quarterly reviews (annual reviews naturally being too late to bring
this up)

What's your relationship like with your manager? You could test the waters if
you socialise with your manager outside of work (maybe even just work drinks
during a week?) and bring it up, and ask if it's something you could discuss.

Alternatively you could ask your manager for a meeting and tell him you've
been struggling with this task and you need support on how to make it easier.
Note, it's important that when you're bringing a problem to management to have
some potential solutions, including ones that you favour most i.e. Automate
that thing Spread the load Farm it off to another team or get a tool to make
the task easier.

~~~
x2f10
I have scheduled a meeting for EOW. The meeting will be my forum to discuss
this issue with the decision makers. Hence, I am looking for suggestions on
how to approach what will be a difficult conversation for me.

I think I will do as you suggest: let them know I'm struggling, provide
options, and see where it goes. I am to the point where, even if I like this
place, I will be looking for another opportunity if it's not resolved.

------
JSeymourATL
> I'd like to tell them this in a productive manner ...

First, have 2-3 possible SOLUTIONS to this problem when you have the
conversation with your Boss.

(Don't make it his problem.)

Frame the conversation in terms of your professional strengths.

We all should be thinking about the Highest & Best use of our time.

If you weren't working on this Assigned Task -- what are you willing/able to
do?

Team Player Mindset: What would add more VALUE to the organization?

------
rajacombinator
Just straight up tell him/her. (In a positive way.) If you’re not able to have
these conversations then it’s not worth staying.

------
vnpc1
Is it a specific project that you want to move away from? Or is it an ongoing
responsibility that you would like to stop doing?

~~~
x2f10
It's more of an ongoing responsibility that I would like to stop doing. It
needs to be done, but it's draining me. The process is extensive to the point
that I do not have the time left over to do a good job on my other
responsibilities. In addition, it's more of an administrative task that is
preventing me from improving other processes and/or learn other tasks.

~~~
mortivore
Is there a way you could automate the task?

~~~
x2f10
There is not. There's maybe a part I could automate, but the bulk of the
frustrating parts is speaking with sales, speaking with customers, etc. This
task is something nobody else is willing to do. It's basically a "hot potato"
situation with different departments.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Your boss probably knows this and is sweating it until you raise the issue
with him/her. If the company/environment is so great, then your boss is
probably pretty good. So talk to your boss.

Can they hire someone part time just for that task? That may be less expensive
than the cost to replace you (should you leave).

~~~
x2f10
I think you're right. I guess what I'm looking for is advice on how to speak
to the issue. I tend to have the habit of ranting and going on-and-on. I also
find that when I try to curb this, my words can seem sharp and forceful.

~~~
gshdg
Maybe find a friend to role-play the conversation with?

------
soavepkyuvyu
Be honest and go straight and let's what will happen

